# Is this normal for a 6 week German Shepherd puppy?



## Ghisy (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a 6 week German Shepherd puppy and she's really great. The only thing I am worried about is that sometimes her back legs seem a little wobbly. She is fine running after people and things and doesn't really seem bothered it just seems that she might topple over no and again. Is this just because of her age or could it be something else? Like I said, its not bothering her and she's fine running and walking she just looks a bit wibbly sometimes 

I don't know if it will make a difference but she was weaned early because the pups got teeth and made the mother bleed apparently. Maybe she's weaker because of that although she has been drinking goats milk.

P.S. Her parents have good hip scores.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to DF!
I dont recommend feeding her milk. And 6 weeks is too young to be away from her mother. Even after a puppy is weaned, they learn a lot of very important social skills in the last few weeks that they're with their litter. No decent breeder is going to let a puppy go until it's at least 8 weeks old, and many will make you wait until they're 9 or 10 weeks old. Have you taken her for a vet check yet? If not, I'd do that right away and talk to your vet about the wobbliness. It could just be puppy clumsiness, (they are very clumsy!) but I'd definitely have a vet check it out.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm kind of concerned about the "breeder" you got this pup from. 

Like Labmom said, puppies are wobbly in general. It's like a child learning to walk. They haven't fully developed their coordination yet. 

I also agree, do not feed milk. Start feeding kibble.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! 6 weeks IS so young, she really should have stayed with mama longer. I know there are a few situations where it's impossible to stay with mama longer, i.e. mama died or abandoned the pups. But if possible, I'd see if she could go back to mama for a couple weeks....


----------

